# Chaos and madness, rapes looting pilaging,are unleased in Central African Republic.



## 52ndStreet

Chaos and madness are unleased in the Central African Republic. Along with wanton rapings and looting. These have been the reports coming out of Bangui, the capitial city of the CAR.
What will America and the U.N. do to stop this insanity.?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

The same thing they did in Rwanda.  Nothing.


----------



## Jos

52ndStreet said:


> Chaos and madness are unleased in the Central African Republic. Along with wanton rapings and looting. These have been the reports coming out of Bangui, the capitial city of the CAR.
> *What will America *and the U.N.* do to stop this insanity.?*


See an opportunity to sell weapons?


----------



## Samson

52ndStreet said:


> Chaos and madness are unleased in the Central African Republic. Along with wanton rapings and looting. These have been the reports coming out of Bangui, the capitial city of the CAR.
> What will America and the U.N. do to stop this insanity.?



America should let China handle this one.


----------



## Unkotare

52ndStreet said:


> Chaos and madness are unleased in the Central African Republic. Along with wanton rapings and looting. These have been the reports coming out of Bangui, the capitial city of the CAR.
> What will America and the U.N. do to stop this insanity.?




There was an interesting article in Foreign Policy magazine recently about a rather infamous case of mass rape in one village in the Congo.

Ah, found it.

What Happened in Luvungi? - By Laura Heaton | Foreign Policy


----------



## Unkotare

A tough issue to examine critically, as the article suggests.


----------



## ScienceRocks

52ndStreet said:


> Chaos and madness are unleased in the Central African Republic. Along with wanton rapings and looting. These have been the reports coming out of Bangui, the capitial city of the CAR.
> What will America and the U.N. do to stop this insanity.?



I thought you Africans wanted the white man out of Africa? Why should we do anything???

Ask south Africa, Kenya, Botswana, Nigeria to clean up the mess.


----------



## Unkotare

Matthew said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chaos and madness are unleased in the Central African Republic. Along with wanton rapings and looting. These have been the reports coming out of Bangui, the capitial city of the CAR.
> What will America and the U.N. do to stop this insanity.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you Africans wanted the white man out of Africa? Why should we do anything???
Click to expand...



"You Africans"? I thought your fellow racist 52nd Street was American? What are you talking about? And who is this "we" to which you refer?


----------



## Bleipriester

52ndStreet said:


> Chaos and madness are unleased in the Central African Republic. Along with wanton rapings and looting. These have been the reports coming out of Bangui, the capitial city of the CAR.
> What will America and the U.N. do to stop this insanity.?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Yep,

Build your own fucking continent. Truly I am done with supporting any kind of nation building.


----------



## Unkotare

Matthew said:


> Yep,
> 
> Build your own fucking continent. Truly I am done with supporting any kind of nation building.




Did somebody - anybody, ever - tell you they gave a shit what you think? No? I didn't think so. Go play with a ball of yarn or something, idiot.


----------



## mudwhistle

52ndStreet said:


> Chaos and madness are unleased in the Central African Republic. Along with wanton rapings and looting. These have been the reports coming out of Bangui, the capitial city of the CAR.
> What will America and the U.N. do to stop this insanity.?



Is this another Islamic ethnic cleansing the left insists on ignoring?


----------



## 52ndStreet

Matthew said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chaos and madness are unleased in the Central African Republic. Along with wanton rapings and looting. These have been the reports coming out of Bangui, the capitial city of the CAR.
> What will America and the U.N. do to stop this insanity.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you Africans wanted the white man out of Africa? Why should we do anything???
> 
> Ask south Africa, Kenya, Botswana, Nigeria to clean up the mess.
Click to expand...


They did ask South Africa, but they couldn't deal with the mayhem and chaos, and pulled
out.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Nothing compared to the atrocities in North Korea that the entire world has ignored for 30 plus years.


----------



## NLT

Ubangees run wild, nothing new here.


----------



## waltky

Refugees Flee Unrest in Central African Republic...

*UN: Thousands Fleeing Unrest in Central African Republic*
_August 13, 2013 > The U.N. refugee agency says nearly 63,000 people have fled the Central African Republic to neighboring countries since the start of the latest violence there late last year._


> A statement from the agency Tuesday said most of the refugees have fled to the Democratic Republic of Congo, while others have gone to Chad, the Republic of Congo and Cameroon.
> 
> UNHCR spokesman Adrian Edwards said another 206,000 people have been internally displaced.  He told VOA his agency is very concerned about the situation in the Central African Republic, noting there have been reports of serious human rights violations such as rapes and shootings.
> 
> The refugee agency said in recent days that two U.N. staff members were attacked in the capital, Bangui, and were seriously wounded.  The husband of one of the aid workers was killed.
> 
> Fighting between government troops and Seleka rebels erupted in December.  The rebels seized Bangui in March, forcing President Francois Bozize to flee the country.  The transitional government has not been able to restore law and order.
> 
> UN: Thousands Fleeing Unrest in Central African Republic


----------



## ScienceRocks

Flee instead of fighting for better. Fail!


----------



## Unkotare

Matthew said:


> Flee instead of fighting for better. Fail!



Yeah, like *you've* ever fought so much as a cold, big mouth.


----------



## Duped

Let the africans deal with it. The US negroes sure won't help!


----------



## waltky

Christian genocide in the CAR...

*Christians Flee Marauding Muslims in Africas Forgotten Crisis*
_November 26, 2013 -- The Central African Republic (CAR) is descending into complete chaos, becoming a breeding ground for extremists and threatening to sink into religious and ethnic conflict that could spread through an already troubled region, the U.N. Security Council was told on Monday._


> Tens of thousands of Christians who have fled violent attack by Muslim rebels are sheltering at a Catholic mission in a town called Bossangoa, about 250 miles north of the capital, Bangui. Last week, French Foreign Minister Laurent Fabius warned that the country was on the verge of genocide.  CAR is a mostly Christian and animist country, a little smaller than Texas, with a long history of instability. The U.N. says virtually the entire population of 4.6 million is affected by the current crisis, which erupted almost a year ago when an Islamic rebel alliance called Seleka began launching attacks.
> 
> Last March, Seleka overthrew President Francois Bozize, a Christian former army chief who had himself toppled an elected president in 2003, the latest in a series of coups since independence from France in 1960. The rebel coalition installed its leader, Michel Djotodia  a Soviet-educated Muslim civil servant  as president.  In August, a transitional period envisaging elections in 18 months formally began, but elements of the now supposedly-disbanded Seleka are continuing to carry out attacks on Christian civilians, with murders, summary executions, pillaging, sexual violence and church burnings reported.  Christian vigilante groups have begun to fight back since September. The U.N. Childrens Fund said on Friday the number of children now fighting, on both sides of the conflict, has risen to an estimated 6,000. Some 400,000 people have been displaced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the estimated 37,000 people fleeing the fighting who are sheltering at a Catholic church in Bossangoa, Central African Republic
> 
> Briefing the Security Council, deputy secretary-general Jan Eliasson said the country was experiencing unprecedented Muslim-Christian violence. Traditional harmony among communities has been replaced by polarization and widespread horror.  The CAR is becoming a breeding ground for extremists and armed groups in a region that is already suffering from conflict and instability, he said. If this situation is left to fester, it may degenerate into a religious and ethnic conflict with longstanding consequences, a relentless civil war that could easily spill over into neighboring countries.  Some call this a forgotten crisis, Eliasson said. The world is haunted by the horrors of crises that we watched from a distance spiral into atrocities. We must never forget.
> 
> He laid out several options for the world body, including bilateral, multilateral or U.N. support funded through a trust fund. But he came down squarely behind one proposal  to transform a 2,500-strong African-led mission into a U.N. peacekeeping operation comprising an estimated 6,000 troops and 1,700 police personnel.  Such a force, he said, would lay the foundation for transparent, accountable and resilient institutions and, hopefully, enhance the international communitys ability to apply political leverage.
> 
> MORE


----------



## waltky

Handicapped people suffer in C.A.R....





*People with disabilities at risk in Central African Republic*
_Jun 22,`17 -- Simplice Lenguy told his wife to leave him behind as people fled when fighting broke out in Central African Republic's capital._


> "I said, 'Take the children. You go to the camp. I am handicapped. I can't flee like the others. If something happens to me, at least my family will be safe,'" Lenguy, who is disabled from polio, recounted in an interview with The Associated Press. His wife refused and forced him to come with her, even when he lost consciousness because of the pain.  For years Central African Republic has seen widespread violence that has displaced more than 500,000 people. This week at least 100 people were killed in fighting in the town of Bria. Those with disabilities are a "forgotten people within a forgotten crisis" at high risk during attacks and forced displacement, facing neglect in an ongoing humanitarian crisis, according to Lewis Mudge, a researcher with Human Rights Watch, which released a report this week on their challenges.
> 
> The country has faced deadly violence since 2013, when predominantly Muslim Seleka rebels seized power in the capital, Bangui. Mostly Christian anti-Balaka militias fought back, resulting in thousands of people killed and hundreds of thousands displaced.  It is not known how many of the displaced are people with disabilities, but Human Rights Watch said conditions at camps are not conducive for them. Some have trouble getting food during distributions, while others have challenges using showers and toilets that lack ramps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamamatou Harouna, 10, crawls to the restroom on the grounds of the Catholic Church where she and hundreds of others found refuge in Carnot, Central African Republic. Human Rights Watch says people with disabilities in Central African Republic are at high risk during attacks and forced displacement, facing neglect in an ongoing humanitarian crisis.​
> The new report said one man with a physical disability was killed in November 2014 while trying to crawl away from attacking Seleka fighters in the town of Bolo. And when anti-Balaka forces attacked the village of Ngbima the same month, they killed 28 civilians, including a 25-year-old woman with a bad foot who could not move quickly. She was burned alive inside her home, said the report.  With half of Central Africa Republic's population in need of humanitarian assistance, Mudge said people with disabilities do not get the "protection and assistance they desperately need."
> 
> Human Rights Watch called on the U.N. peacekeeping mission and other U.N. agencies to monitor and report abuses against people with disabilities and commit resources to improving humanitarian aid.  In 2015, the U.N. Security Council's mandate for the peacekeeping mission expressed "serious concern about the dire situation of persons with disabilities in the CAR including abandonment, violence and lack of access to basic services." However, when the mandate was renewed by the U.N. Security Council in 2016, no language on people with disabilities was included.  The human rights chief for the U.N. peacekeeping mission had "no statement" on why the language wasn't included. However, Musa Yerro Gassama said the U.N. continues to work on the issue with aid groups.
> 
> Central African Republic's government doesn't have the capacity to support people with disabilities, Mudge said. And U.N. officials say humanitarian funding for the country is only at 28 percent.  Once Lenguy recovered from his journey to the camp for those displaced in Bangui, he started organizing others with disabilities into a group to demand more aid. They seek support to replace lost canes and tricycles, rebuild homes and provide vocational assistance.  Despite the challenges, the 40-year-old Lenguy said he's "very optimistic." He said he wants people with disabilities to have a role in the government and play a role in their country's future.  "We, people with disabilities, are ready to help the country to develop," he said.
> 
> News from The Associated Press


----------



## Stone-Eater

ScienceRocks said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chaos and madness are unleased in the Central African Republic. Along with wanton rapings and looting. These have been the reports coming out of Bangui, the capitial city of the CAR.
> What will America and the U.N. do to stop this insanity.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you Africans wanted the white man out of Africa? Why should we do anything???
> 
> Ask south Africa, Kenya, Botswana, Nigeria to clean up the mess.
Click to expand...


Do you really think that colonism is over ? What has been the military before are now IMF/World Bank/Wall Street, even the UN. Name me ONE African president from Bongo to Sall to Nguesso which is NOT a puppet of Western interests.

I've been living in West Africa on and off for 25 years, and that's my final analysis.

BTW: The ones who wanted to free their country from Western pressure and influence were killed or ousted, see Nkrumah, Sankara, or .... wait for Venezuela's Maduro being ousted. Why ? Because they have resources they want to keep for THEMSELVES.


----------



## waltky

Rape as a weapon of war...
*



*
*Militia commits mass rape: MSF*
_Sat, Mar 10, 2018 - PEACE AND STABILITY: Gabon is to withdraw its soldiers from a UN peacekeeping mission in the Central African Republic, despite a surge in violence that started in 2016_


> Militia fighters attacked, kidnapped and raped en masse a large group of women in an isolated area of the Central African Republic last month, Doctors Without Borders (MSF) said on Thursday.  The medical charity treated 10 survivors of the Feb. 17 violence near Kiriwiri, a village in the country’s northwest. Fearing further attacks if they tried to reach a hospital, the women were unable to seek medical treatment until about two weeks later, it said.  Many other victims remained behind, fearing that, as rape victims, they would be stigmatized in their community.  “Some were totally in shock, others paralyzed by fear or unable to talk about the incident. Some of the women had open wounds caused by blades,” said Soulemane Amoin, a midwife at the hospital in the town of Bossangoa where the women were treated.  “It was terrible to see. It broke my heart,” Amoin added.
> 
> The Central African Republic descended into chaos after mainly Seleka rebels ousted then-Central African president Francois Bozize in 2013, provoking a spate of killing by Anti-Balaka militias.  Despite the deployment of a 12,000-strong UN peacekeeping mission, rival armed groups still stalk much of the countryside.  The UN Security Council approved an extra 900 peacekeepers in November last year to help to protect civilians.  However, Gabon, which contributes about 550 soldiers to the mission, on Thursday announced it was planning to withdraw its contingent, citing what it said was a “progressive return of peace and stability.”  The rapes near Kiriwiri coincided with a surge in violence in Bossangoa and the surrounding areas.
> 
> In its statement, MSF said the women had left their village to fetch water and tend to their fields when the militiamen arrived.  Some women fled, but others were grabbed and brought back to the militia’s base where they were repeatedly raped before being let go, it said.  MSF did not identify the group behind the assault.  “This attack is one of the consequences of the new wave of senseless violence that broke out at the end of 2016 and continues without let-up,” said Paul Brockmann, who heads MSF’s mission in the Central African Republic.  The hospital at Bossangoa has treated 56 rape victims since September last year, up from 13 in the previous eight months, MSF reported.  It has also treated about 300 victims of rape and sexual assault from around the country each month so far this year at Castor Maternity Hospital in the nation’s capital, Bangui.
> 
> Militia commits mass rape: MSF - Taipei Times


----------



## Mindful

Book of Jeremiah said:


> The same thing they did in Rwanda.  Nothing.



Just been watching the American peacekeepers there. They and the rest of the UN are not allowed to intervene. What's the point of them?

The sight of rotting body parts, the plight of small children. It's heartbreaking.


----------

